# iStick Pico Mega Coils



## werner84 (5/9/16)

Hey fellow vapers!

I'm looking for some info on rebuilding coils for this device. Has any of you ever rebuilt these coils? I see that you can get the "Notch" coils for it, I'm just not sure where to buy it locally.
On the other hand, I would like to give the rebuilding a try seeing that it's a bit more economical. I see that you can buy the Notch coils like here, but not sure what exactly to do yet. Any info or recommendations are welcome, thank you in advance!


----------



## Andre (5/9/16)

I presume you have a Melo 3 tank on the Pico. To rebuild that you need an ECR head. Read from this post on for more information.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## werner84 (5/9/16)

Andre said:


> I presume you have a Melo 3 tank on the Pico. To rebuild that you need an ECR head. Read from this post on for more information.



Hi, yes it's the Melo 3 tank. Thanks for the recommendation, I'll check when I can find those ECR heads 

Edit: Lol sorry I see that you did post links to the sites where you can buy them. Thanks again!


----------



## Andre (5/9/16)

werner84 said:


> Hi, yes it's the Melo 3 tank. Thanks for the recommendation, I'll check where I can find those ECR heads


If you read those posts you will find a link to where it is available, if I remember correctly. Just read the posts following the initial one I linked above.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## werner84 (5/9/16)

Andre said:


> If you read those posts you will find a link to where it is available, if I remember correctly. Just read the posts following the initial one I linked above.



Thanks, got it just before you posted 
I see the guy just did a simple coil build, wonder if you could experiment with different builds? I'm still learning all of the technical stuff, but to me it looks totally possible to do something much better than just a normal build


----------



## Andre (5/9/16)

werner84 said:


> Thanks, got it just before you posted
> I see the guy just did a simple coil build, wonder if you could experiment with different builds? I'm still learning all of the technical stuff, but to me it looks totally possible to do something much better than just a normal build


One can only do single coils in there. Not really made for spectacular coils. For that get a proper RTA or RDA with real build decks. At most you could do a twisted coil. Claptons and the like will not work well as you have to have one tail on the outside of the insulator, which restricts one.


----------



## werner84 (5/9/16)

Andre said:


> One can only do single coils in there. Not really made for spectacular coils. For that get a proper RTA or RDA with real build decks. At most you could do a twisted coil. Claptons and the like will not work well as you have to have one tail on the outside of the insulator, which restricts one.



Allright, thank you very much for the help and info.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (5/9/16)

werner84 said:


> Hey fellow vapers!
> 
> I'm looking for some info on rebuilding coils for this device. Has any of you ever rebuilt these coils? I see that you can get the "Notch" coils for it, I'm just not sure where to buy it locally.
> On the other hand, I would like to give the rebuilding a try seeing that it's a bit more economical. I see that you can buy the Notch coils like here, but not sure what exactly to do yet. Any info or recommendations are welcome, thank you in advance!


Here you go @werner84 

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/rebuilding-the-ijust2-with-a-notch-coil.t23126/

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## werner84 (19/9/16)

BumbleBee said:


> Here you go @werner84
> 
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/rebuilding-the-ijust2-with-a-notch-coil.t23126/


Sorry for the very late reply. Thank you very much for this!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

